# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Beyin Yıkama

## bozok

*Beyin Yıkama* 


*Doç.Dr. Birol Ertan* 
*Ordu Kent Gazetesi*
*11.01.2010*





Emperyalist güçlerin TSK düşmanlığının çok sayıda nedeni olabilir. Ancak, bu nedenlerden öyle birisi vardır ki, Kore Savaşı"nda yaşanmış olaylarla yakından ilgilidir. 

“Beyin Yıkama” kavramı, propaganda kavramı ile çok yakından ilgilidir. 

*“Propaganda”* kavramı, Latince Propagare sözcüğünden türetilmiş olup _“yeni fidanlar elde etmek üzere toprağı ekmek”_ anlamına gelmektedir. *İlk olarak Roma Katolik Kilisesi tarafından sosyolojik bir kavram olarak kullanılan propaganda, “fikirlerin yayılması” anlamına gelmektedir* ( J. A. C. Brown, Beyin Yıkama, Boğaziçi Yayınları, İstanbul, 2000, sy. 9). 

Beyin yıkamanın biyolojik etken maddeler kullanarak değişik biçimlerde kolayca gerçekleştirilebildiği günümüzde, propaganda yoluyla beyin yıkama yöntemleri de bulunmaktadır. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti düşmanlarının yıllar boyunca dünyada ve ülkemiz içinde işbirlikçileri aracılığıyla yaptıkları propagandaların temel hedefi, Türkiye"nin güçsüzleştirilmesi ve bunun için de halkın Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri"nin komuta kademesine olan inanç ve güvenin zaafa uğratılmasıdır. Bu tespitimiz, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ tarafından açıklanan _“TSK"ya karşı asimetrik savaş yapıldığı”_ değerlendirmesi ile paralel görülmelidir. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti düşmanlarının amacı, Türkiye"nin olabildiğince güçsüzleştirilmesi, mümkünse parçalanarak ortadan kaldırılmasıdır. Bu hedefler, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun küllerinden ulusal bir devlet yaratan Mustafa Kemal ve arkadaşlarının Türk halkı ile birlikte gerçekleştirdiği Kurtuluş Savaşı'ndan bu yana önümüze sık sık çıkan haince emellerdir. 

Peki, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri"ne düşmanlığın nedeni ve kaynağı nedir? 

Bilindiği üzere, Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı öncesinde Türk Ordusunun yaşadığı en son savaş, Kore Savaşı olmuştur. Kore savaşında Türk askerleri, aralarında Amerikan askerlerinin de bulunduğu müttefik askerleriyle birlikte Güney Kore Cumhuriyeti saflarında çarpışmışlardır. Bu savaşın haklılığı ya da haksızlığı konusunu girmeyeceğim. 

Bu konuda çok çarpıcı bir örnek vereceğim. 

Kore savaşında Kuzey Kore güçleri; 6443 Amerikalı askeri esir almıştır. Bu esirlerin 5981'i karacı, 235'i havacı, 196'sı deniz piyadesi ve 31'i denizcidir. 5981 karacı Amerikan savaş esirinin 2643'ü, yani % 44'ü esir düştükten sonra esaret koşullarında ölmüştür. Geri dönmeyip üin'de kalanlar ve beyin yıkama faaliyetleri sonucu karşı taraf adına casusluk yapmayı kabul edenler, bu sayıya dahil değildir. 

Peki, bu bilgi ve rakamları niçin veriyorum? Bakın size şimdi nasıl bir bilgi daha vereceğim ! 

Kore savaşında esir düşen Türk askeri sayısı, 229'dur. Bunlardan ölen sayısı 0 (sıfır)'dır. 

*Karşı taraf adına casusluk yapmayı kabul eden hiçbir Türk askeri olmamıştır. Hepsi de sağ salim Türkiye'ye dönmüşlerdir.* 

Yukarıdaki bilgileri ve rakamları bir Türk yazar verseydi, bana inanmayabilirdiniz. Ancak, bu bilgileri, J. A. C. Brown isimli yabancı bir yazardan aldım. 

Yazarın (J. A. C. Brown) kitabının künyesi ; _Techniques of Persuasion from Propaganda to Brain Washing_, Pelican, Baltimore, Maryland, 1963. 

Kitap, yıllar önce Türkçeye de çevrilmiştir. Kitabı merak edenler için Türkçe kitabın künyesini de vereyim : J. A. C. Brown, Beyin Yıkama ve İkna Metotları, Boğazici Yayınları, İstanbul, 2000, sy. 222-223. 

Kore savaşında diğer bütün ülke esirlerinden kayıplar olmasına ve düşmanla işbirliği yapan casuslar çıkmasına karşın, *Türk savaş esirlerinin disiplin içinde ve kararlılıkla hiç kayıp vermemeleri ve asla Kuzey Koreli ve üinlilerin beyin yıkama tekniklerine yenilmemeleri, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin gücünü göstermesi açısından (yabancı bir yazarın kitabında) örnek olarak gösterilmektedir.* 

Aynı konuda Eugen Kinkead isimli bir Amerikalı yazar, _"Why They Collabrated?_ (Neden İşbirliği Yaptılar?)" isimli kitabında, Kore savaşındaki Türk askerlerinin birbirlerine ortak bağlar ve sadakatle bağlı olduğunu, bu nedenle Amerikan askerlerinden üstün olduklarını açık biçimde yazmıştır. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri güçsüzleştirilmeden Türkiye üzerindeki emperyalist emellerin başarıya ulaşması asla sağlanamaz. 

Emperyalist güçlerin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne ve Türk askerine düşmanlığının nedenini şimdi daha iyi anlayabildiniz mi?


...

----------

